# Dan Wesson CBOB really impresses!



## Bald1 (Mar 29, 2009)

So much so that I've added one to my battery. I simply am amazed at both the quality of components and the fit and finish of this piece considering the street price. For those who have said they are best production 1911 being made and best bang for the buck to boot, I totally concur. If you are unsure of what all these feature, simply go to the CZ website and pull up the Dan Wesson Classic Bobtail Commander(CBOB) and look.

What is unfortunate is that the annual output of all Dan Wesson models is but 3000 for 2009, up from 2500 in 2008. That makes them relatively hard to find. I lucked out after looking for a good number of months. The search was well worth it 

Here it is, fitted with a Greider Videcki short match trigger like my other1911s:










Clockwise from top right: customized Colt MKIV Series 80 w/BarSto 45ACP match barrel, Accu-Match .400 Cor-Bon compensated 5" barrel, Dan Wesson CBOB, customized FM M90 Detective, customized FN Browning Hi-Power MKIII w/Olympic Arms 9mm match barrel, customized Brolin P45C/T Carry Comp, Storm Lake .400 Cor-Bon 5" barrel, Charles Daly Field EFS


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes sir! I finally managed to track one down and had it sent half way across country. They sure are sweet!! An excellent value in the $1k price range. They are very hard to find, since the word has gotten out about DW. Is yours .45 or 10mm?


----------



## Bald1 (Mar 29, 2009)

My CBOB is a .45ACP. As an aside the two government sized 1911s pictured above show "switch" barrels giving me a choice between .45ACP and .400Cor-Bon in both :smt033


----------



## Bald1 (Mar 29, 2009)

I couldn't resist Sarge's grips (Ryan Payne dba The Finer Grain) and have ordered bobtail Afzelia Xylay tweeners with satin finish. Here's what the wood looks like  Love that "3D" effect!










I'm also playing with the idea of fitting some faux ivory grips with silver Colt medallions to my Colt (pictured top right above).


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Bald1, great looking grips. The 3D effect is cool.:smt023 Where can I find some?


----------



## Bald1 (Mar 29, 2009)

tekhead1219 said:


> Bald1, great looking grips. The 3D effect is cool.:smt023 Where can I find some?


Go to The Finer Grain web site: http://shop.thefinergrain.com/main.sc


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

bald1 - I can't find anywhere to buy a DW CBOB with the "classic" on the side like yours - the CZ website has the CBOB but it doesn't show it with the "classic". How old is yours? And the front checkering is different on the newer CBOBs vs. the ones with "Classic" on it


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

TitanCi-

Huh, that's wierd! I almost didn't believe that, but then I went to the CZ site, and there it is. For some reason, on the Dan Wesson page, it pictures an older CBOB, which had the DW logo on the side of the slide, also pictured is the older frontstrap checkering with, i bleieve, 16 LPI checkering and a black barrel bushing. Be assured, all the new CBOBs(2009) are just like Bald1's. I believe 2008 are as well, but occasionally, you'll see an older one on gunbroker with these older features. For some reason, though, the websie uses an older picture. 

Buy a Cbob... and never go back!:smt033


----------



## Bald1 (Mar 29, 2009)

TitanCi,

YFSandrider is absolutely correct. For whatever reason the CZ folks have not updated their web site with more current images. Mine is a 2009 production CBOB. Here's a larger picture of it (fitted with a Grieder - Videcki short adjustable match trigger). It also reflects the current 25lpi front strap factory checkering.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

MAN...I LOVE gun porn...! Great collection.:smt023:watching:


----------



## Bald1 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Gun porn*



tekhead1219 said:


> MAN...I LOVE gun porn...! Great collection.:smt023:watching:


tekhead1219,

Thanks! Here's a little more "porn" reflecting the rest of my handguns As soon as Sarge's grips arrive I intend to update the picture to include the CBOB!


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Very, very nice!


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

Great to know! thanks for the info, now I can sleep in peace...again...knowing when I get that damn DW, it will have that subtle and sexy "Classic" on the side...and the better front strap checkering!


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

There was a blemished one up on GB last night. Not sure if it is still there. By the user name, it appears to be DW selling the blems directly. Price was fair.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Red-5 said:


> There was a blemished one up on GB last night. Not sure if it is still there. By the user name, it appears to be DW selling the blems directly. Price was fair.


Maybe thats common practice in firearms manufacturing, but I would think that a manufacturer would not want blemishes rolling out of the factory, even if they were marked as such?! I've seen those before on gunbroker, its too bad they only show an example of a blemish, and you can't see what it actually is.


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

YFZsandrider said:


> Maybe thats common practice in firearms manufacturing, but I would think that a manufacturer would not want blemishes rolling out of the factory, even if they were marked as such?! .


It happens all the time with all sorts of manufacturers. Blems are sold all the time. I guess it makes more financial sense for them to sell at a small discount, rather than refinish.

I have heard feedback in the past, and most new owners are extremely satisfied. Look at it this way, you may save a hundred or two buying it used, but when you can purchase a new one for about the same price, it is something to think about.


----------



## Bald1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Almost universally, the comments about Dan Wesson "blemished" guns is that the little mark placed next to the serial number to identify the gun as a "blem" is worse than any cosmetic blemishes anyone finds.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Bald1 said:


> Almost universally, the comments about Dan Wesson "blemished" guns is that the little mark placed next to the serial number to identify the gun as a "blem" is worse than any cosmetic blemishes anyone finds.


True. i guess I would have no problem owning one, especially if it meant designating it as an all-purpose tool. Draw... reholster... repeat.:smt071


----------



## blammo (Jul 21, 2009)

*Me too*

I like my bobtail.

Nice XP-100. What caliber? I have one in 221 Fireball.


----------



## Bald1 (Mar 29, 2009)

blammo said:


> Nice XP-100. What caliber? I have one in 221 Fireball.


Mine is a 7mmBR  It wears a Fajen Laminated Stock, lapped Leupold Base and Rings, and Burris 2-7X LER scope.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

I have always been tempted on those CBOBs. I just wish the MSH was the checkered variety, instead of smooth. And, I don't like the looks of the trigger they use. I could swop out the MSH myself, but I don't know how to fit a new trigger.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

beretta-neo said:


> I have always been tempted on those CBOBs. I just wish the MSH was the checkered variety, instead of smooth. And, I don't like the looks of the trigger they use. I could swop out the MSH myself, but I don't know how to fit a new trigger.


Hold one! The smooth mainspring housing really is nice


----------



## blammo (Jul 21, 2009)

beretta-neo said:


> I have always been tempted on those CBOBs. I just wish the MSH was the checkered variety, instead of smooth. And, I don't like the looks of the trigger they use. I could swop out the MSH myself, but I don't know how to fit a new trigger.


Ed Brown sells checked main spring housings. They are easy to install.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

blammo said:


> Ed Brown sells checked main spring housings. They are easy to install.


Yes, that is what I was saying. A new trigger is a little harder, however.


----------



## Bald1 (Mar 29, 2009)

beretta-neo said:


> A new trigger is a little harder, however.


True, but with patience and attention to detail that too is doable. Note that not only my CBOB, but all my 1911s shown above have been fitted with Grieder/Videcki short match adjustable triggers by my hand. That said, many eschew touching their trigger systems preferring to leave such to the professionals. I've been doing most of my own work for decades now.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow..Great collection Bald1..


----------

